# Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Servus an alle,
ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit am mitlesen und finde es super wie einem hier geholfen wird.
Nun habe ich mich durch viele Threads durchgearbeitet und würde jetzt gerne mal eine Empfehlung von den Experten hören.

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir einen iMac holen weil ich sonst eigentlich alles von Apple habe und gezockt habe ich seit langem nur noch auf meinen Konsolen. Mein letzten PC habe ich glaube ich zu XP Zeiten zusammengebastelt 
Dann hatte ich nur noch Notebooks.
Jetzt da ich aber vermehrt mit dem Rechner Arbeite also Doktorarbeit schreiben Kram für die Uni lesen etc. dachte ich wäre für mich ein Desktoprechner wieder angesagt weil ich lieber an einem großen Monitor mit gemütlicher Tastatur etc arbeite.

Da lag es eben nahe einen iMac zu nehmen als Sorglospaket.
Dann bin ich aber wieder auf den Trichter gekommen nebenbei etwas zu Zocken, gerade BF3 auf der PS3, und jetzt bin ich wieder auf den Zug aufgesprungen und dachte mir naja auf dem PC waren FPS schon immer besser.
Dann hatte ich mal bei einem Kollegen zufällig BF3 gesehen und ich dachte mir ok ich switche wieder von den Konsolen zum guten Rechner........da war auch der Knackpunkt da der iMac ja leider nur mobile Grafikarten verbaut könnte ich gerade mit dem 27 Zöller BF3 eventuell auf hohen Einstellungen unter Win 7 mit Bootcamp spielen.

Nun habe ich immer wieder hin und her überlegt wofür ich den Rechner eigentlich brauche das Spielen stand jetzt nicht zu 100% im Fokus. Eigentlich für Office, ein Statistikprogramm, Internet und etwas Zocken.
Photos und Videos bearbeite ich nicht und auch wenn ein Mac schick aussieht und man alles in einem schicken Case hat und auch OS X seine Vorzüge hat reicht mir Win 7 eigentlich völlig.

Deshalb habe ich jetzt den Entschluss gefasst mir einfach für die Kohle die der große iMac kostet einen super Rechner zusammenzustellen mit dem ich auch anständig Zocken kann.
Zwar bin ich kein Hardcorezocker aber wenn ich Zocke will ich das auch auf einem hohen Niveau  .
Leider bin ich da mittlerweile echt nicht mehr so in der Materie drin.

So das reicht jetzt auch erstmal für die Vorgeschichte nun zum eigentlichen Thema.

Budget 1000-1400€ (ohne Monitor) muss nicht ganz ausgereizt werden aber wenn es sich lohnt gebe ich gerne etwas mehr aus

Einsatz 60% Office, 40 % Zocken(dann aber in Ultra-Settings  )

Etwas hergeben sollte der Rechner vom optischen auch, was mir ganz gut gefällt sind die Gehäuse mit blauen LED Lüfter und einem Fenster, recht leise sollte die Kiste auch sein.

Der Monitor geht extra da hatte ich an den BenQ XL2420T da er laut Prad ein guter Allrounder ist, kann das jemand für Officeanwendungen bestätigen? Oder hat jemand eine bessere Alternative im 24-27 Zollbereich bis 600€

Ansonsten an Peripherie habe ich bereits die Logitech G400 aber bräuchte noch eine gute Tastatur die gut zum Arbeiten aber auch Zocken ist, das muss jetzt keine Megazocker Tastatur sein da würde ich doch mehr Wert auf Office legen.
Eine Soundkarte wäre mir noch wichtig, habe als Headset das Astro A40 vom Konsoloenzocken, würde das aber gerne ohne Mixamp an den Rechner anschließen und eine ordentliche Ortung mit der Karte generieren.

Für Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar, also tobt euch aus 

Gruß CombatMedic


----------



## chris991 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

möchtest du übertakten? und auflösung wird wahrscheinlich 1920x1080, richtig?


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Oh sorry jetzt habe ich da so ein Text hingeballert und paar Infos vergessen.

Also bei einem 24 Zöller reichen mir 1920x1080 völlig aber 1080x1200 wären optimal, alles darüber hinaus nur bei einem 27 Zöller, der muss aber nicht zwingend sein.
Lieber einen guten 24" als einen mäßigen 27".

Zum übertakten, mhhhm da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher momentan bräuchte ich das eigentlich nicht aber wenn in einem Jahr mal etwas mehr Leistung gebraucht wird wäre eine gewisse Reserve nicht schlecht.
Aber Grundsätzlich neige ich eher nicht zum Übertakten hab mir damals paar CPUs geschrottet und es dann auch gelassen.
Früher war das aber auch alles noch in den Kinderschuhen, weiß nicht wie das heute so ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Teile zum WIederverwenden hast du nicht oder?
MB: asrock z77 pro4 oder Pro3
CPU:     i5 3570k
GPU:     Asus GTX 670 DCUII (TOP)
Kühler:  Thermlaright Macho
RAM:    Corsair Vengeance LP, GSKill Ares (jeweils 8gb)
CAse:   Corsair 650d mit fenster
ODD:    Lg GH24NS
HDD:    Samsung Spinpoint
PSU      BeQuiet E9 480w

Tastatur, Maus? werden die noch benötigt?
Blaue Lüfter: Enermax Vegas


----------



## Lordac (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Nach langer Zeit gebe ich auch mal wieder einen Vorschlag ab, da ich nicht weiß ob du die CPU übertakten möchtest oder nicht, gebe ich dir zum Unterbau zwei Varianten:

Ohne OC (übertakten des Turbos und anlegen auf alle vier Kerne möglich):

*CPU:* i5-3450
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright True Spirit 120
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, MSI Z77A-G43
 
Mit OC:

*CPU:* i5-3570k
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho

*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, MSI Z77A-G43

Restliche Komponenten:

*Wärmeleitpaste:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 (nicht zwingend nötig da dem Kühler welche beiliegt)
*RAM:* 8 GB Kit DDR3 1600 von z.B. Corsair
*Grafikkarte:* Asus GTX670
*Soundkarte: *ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W
*SSD:* OCZ Vertex 4
*SSD-Einbaurahmen:* Kingston SSD DriveCarrier 2.5" auf 3.5" 
*Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500 oder 1000 GB (je nach Bedarf)
*Gehäuse:* z.B. SilverStone Precision PS06, Lian Li PC-60FNWX (Geschmackssache)
*Front-/Hecklüfter:* Enermax T.B.Apollish blau
*Blu-Ray-Laufwerk/DVD-Brenner:* Samsung SH-B123L (Test 1 + Test 2) oder LG CH10LS20
*Tastatur: *Microsoft Sidewinder X4 (P/L-Tipp Spieletastatur), Roccat Isku Illuminated (Top-Produkt Spieletastatur), Razer Black Widow (Top-Produkt Spieletastatur)
*Monitor:* *24":* HP ZR24w, BenQ XL2410T / *27":* ASUS VE278Q
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit SP1

Eine pauschale Empfehlung für Gehäuse und Tastatur zu geben ist schwer da der eigene Geschmack und die Gewohnheiten eine Rolle spielen. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Danke erstmal.
Also wegen Maus und Tastatur habe ich meine Anforderungen in meinem ersten Post im untersten Abschnitt stehen.
Ansonsten habe ich keine verwendbaren Teile da ich ja sonst nur noch Laptops hatte.
Bei der HDD dürften 1 TB reichen, habe einen 2 TB NAS.
Wie schaut es mit einer SSD aus dürfte sich doch lohnen da dort gerade die Preise gefallen sind oder?

@ Lordac

Da warst du schneller als ich Antworten konnte 
Also Win 7 habe ich schon eine OEM hätte ich wohl sagen sollen 
Bei der Tastatur kommt es mir eben auch auf Officetauglichkeit a, taugen da deine empfohlenen Tastaturen etwas?

Zum Monitor wies empfiehlst du den BenQ XL2410T was ist dort deiner Meinung nach besser als bei dem BenQ XL2420T ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

ssds lohnen fuer das OS und ein paar Programme
Als Monitor kannst dua auch den ASus VS248h nehmen wenn du 3D nicht benötigst


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Mhm und welcher Monitor wäre nun a, besten für Office und Gaming?
Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede von den beiden Lüftern Enermax Vegas und Enermax T.B.Apollish blau sowie von den beiden Grafikkarten (Asus GTX 670 DCUII (TOP) und ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI) ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Mhm und welcher Monitor wäre nun a, besten für Office und Gaming?



Schöne Farbtreue bietet dieser. Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede von den beiden Lüftern Enermax Vegas und Enermax T.B.Apollish blau



Der Vegas bietet auch rote Dioden und verschiedene Beleuchtungsmodifikationen. Der Apollish Blau bietet nur blaue Dioden.



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Grafikkarten (Asus GTX 670 DCUII (TOP) und ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI) ?


 
Die DCIIT ist Werksübertaktet und auf Niveau einer GTX 680 im Standardtakt. Die DCII kann man allerdings in Handumdrehen selber übertakten, dann allerdings aufkosten der Garantie.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die Enermax T.B. Apollish drehen langsamer und sind somit leiser. Die TOP-Variante der Grafikkarte ist werksseitig übertaktet, die andere nicht oder nur geringfügig.

Du kannst Dir mal den Asus VG278H anschauen, ein toller Bildschirm


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Fuer Gaming und Office würde ich den hier nehmen


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ohoh jetzt kann ich mich schon wieder nicht zwischen den Monitoren entscheiden dachte der BenQ wäre jetzt so das Optimum für gutes Gaming und augenschondendes Arbeiten 

Wie verhält es sich mit der Lautstärke zwischen den beiden oben genannten Karten?

@Power to The Ground 
23 Zoll wären mir da zu klein, der Monitor darf auch ruhig was Kosten die 1000 bis 1400€ beziehen sich nur auf den Rechner der Monitor geht extra.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich mit der Lautstärke zwischen den beiden oben genannten Karten?


 
Die Asus GTX 670 DC2(T) ist sehr leise. Eine echte Silence-Karte.

Lautstärkevergleich mit Video : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Also bei den Lüfter, Netzteil und Prozessor und dem Board seid ihr euch ja eigentlich alle einig wie ich das sehe.
Machen 16 GB Ram Sinn?


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Juli 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Asus GTX 670 DC2(T) ist sehr leise. Eine echte Silence-Karte.



Ich ergänze: Die leiseste GTX670


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Machen 16 GB Ram Sinn?



16GB machen nur bei aufwändiger Videobearbeitung Sinn. Nur zum Spielen reichen 8GB völlig aus für die nächsten paar Jahre.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Machen 16 GB Ram Sinn?


 
Bei Bild und Videobearbeitung Ja. Spiele reizen dagegen meist nicht einmal 8GB aus.

Nochmal 2 Monitore. Produktvergleich ASUS VG278H, 27", Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hammer was für Monster die GPUs mittlerweile sind wenn ich da an meine Matrox Mytique zurück denke 

Die Karte ist echt leise und die Phantom macht ihren Namen keine Ehre im Vergleich

@DieMangoKiwi
Ein 27 Zoller mit 1080p wäre nichts für mich.
Den Dell Ultrasharp fande ich auch gut aber da soll es beim Gaming nicht so prall sein oder gibt es da andere Erfahrungen.
Hatte auch mal den Eizo Foris FX 2431 im Auge


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Hammer was für Monster die GPUs mittlerweile sind wenn ich da an meine Matrox Mytique zurück denke


 
Ich wunder mich selber, wie die die Asus so leise hinbekommen haben. Oder tom'shardware wurde von Asus bestochen. 

Mal schauen wie das dann bei der 7xx Serie aussieht. Der Kühlkörper scheint schließlich wirklich ein Wunder zu sein.



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Ein 27 Zoller mit 1080p wäre nichts für mich.



120Hz/3D ist aktuell leider noch nicht in höheren Auflösungen erhältlich.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja, seltsamerweise ist der Asus DC-II Kühler aber nicht bei allen Modellen so überzeugend. Bei der GTX680, aber auch bei der HD7950 / HD7970 ist der nicht so der Bringer


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 120Hz/3D ist aktuell leider noch nicht in höheren Auflösungen erhältlich.



Naja 120Hz sind ja nicht zwingend nur die Auflösung finde ich für einen 27 Zoller zu niedrig.
Dann lieber einen 24iger.

Hat jemand von euch mal den Dell 27 Zoll Ultrasharp zum gamen getestet? Reicht für den überhaupt die GPU z.B. BF3 in Ultra zu spielen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ne ich glaube fuer ueber FullHD reicht die GPU nicht, aber @high dürfte sie reichen und zwischen high und ultra sieht man sowieso kein Unterschied mehr


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Nur zum Spielen finde ich 120Hz wichtiger als WQHD-Auflösung. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## CombatMedic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das blöde ist halt das ich so ein zwischen Ding brauche. 
Da wird der 24iger mit FullHD wohl besser sein.
Was haltet ihr denn nun von den Eizo FX2431 den könnte ich für einen guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## Lordac (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hallo,



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Bei der Tastatur kommt es mir eben auch auf Officetauglichkeit an, taugen da deine empfohlenen Tastaturen etwas?


das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da die Empfehlung auf Tests von PCGH beruhen, ich rate dir aber vor den Kauf in einen Elektromarkt deiner Wahl zu gehen um zu schauen was für dich am besten ist. Man muss selbst gut mit der Tastatur (oder auch Maus) klar kommen und deshalb ist es schwer zu sagen: "kauf XY, damit wirst du glücklich". Ich z.B. würde für meine Ansprüche das Logitech Media Keyboard K200 kaufen weil ich das als für mich völlig ausreichend empfinde, aber da ist eben jeder anders.



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Zum Monitor wies empfiehlst du den BenQ XL2410T was ist dort deiner Meinung nach besser als bei dem BenQ XL2420T ?


Zum XL2420T habe ich noch keinen Test gelesen, rein von den Daten her scheint er aber das neuere Modell zu sein und ich denke das du damit nichts falsch machst.



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn nun von den Eizo FX2431 den könnte ich für einen guten Preis bekommen.


Eizo ist eine Top-Marke, das spürt man aber auch beim Preis. In Sachen Bildschirmen kenne ich mich nicht extrem gut aus, laut diesem Test hier *klick*, eignen sich aber andere Bildschirme besser zum spielen. 



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal den Dell 27 Zoll Ultrasharp zum gamen getestet? Reicht für den überhaupt die GPU z.B. BF3 in Ultra zu spielen?


Sobald die Auflösung nach oben geht brauchst du mehr Grafikleistung, bei 2560x1440 würde ich nichts unter einer GTX680 von z.B. Zotac kaufen.

Ich habe mich damals für den HP ZR24w entschieden weil mir die Auflösung von 1920x1200 wichtig war und er mir von jemandem empfohlen wurde der sich sehr gut mit Bildschirmen auskennt, in einem späteren Test von PCGH schnitt er dann auch sehr gut ab. Der angegebene hohe Stromverbrauch hat mich zwar ein wenig gestört, dieser beruht aber z.T. auf eine sehr hohe Grundeinstellung der Helligkeit welche man recht weit nach unten schrauben kann.

Wenn du auf die etwas höhere Auflösung verzichten kannst, dir die Blickwinkelstabilität nicht so wichtig ist und du keine professionelle Bildbearbeitung betreibst, würde ich mich aktuell aber wohl für einen Monitor entscheiden welcher 120Hz und ein LED-Backlight hat, der Benq XL2420T scheint da gut zu sein.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## CombatMedic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So vielen Dank erst mal an alle,
heute Abend werde ich dann mal schauen bei welchen Shop ich das am günstigsten bekomme, irgendwie gibt es bei Hardwareversand keine Spinpoints welche HDD könnte ich da alternativ nehmen?

@ Lordac
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Boards? Wo liegt der um unterschied zum Asrock von Power to the Ground?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Von welchen beiden Boards meinst du jetzt genau?


----------



## CombatMedic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Eigentlich sind es ja drei also  Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, MSI Z77A-G43 und dein Board.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Im wesentlichen unterscheiden die sich von den Anschlüssen her, sli können alle nicht. Die genauen Unterschiede siehst du wenn d den Link anklickst und oben Links die Beschreibung miteinander vergleichst.
Obwohl ich finde das die Asrocks am besten ausschauen


----------



## CombatMedic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja leider sagt mir das alles nicht mehr so viel was es da alles gibt 
Ist da eigentlich schon ein WLAN Chip drauf oder müßte ich mir da eine extra Karte besorgen?
Wofür brauche ich denn einen HDMI Anschluss am Board? Dafür habe ich doch die GPU.......mhm das Gigabyte hat 4x USB 3.0 das wäre ein Argument und es ist blau


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

WLAN ist nur bei wenigen Boards mit dabei, z.B. hier: ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Günstiger kommst du aber mit einem Asrock Z77 Pro3 + WLAN-Stick davon.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja das Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H ist schon ein gutes Board.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

wenn du 4 Usb 3.0 anschlüsse brauchst (lohnt nur fuer ext. HDD und USB Sticks) dann gerne, sonst würde ich das Asrock nehmen
Der HDMI Port ist fuer die Leute gedacht die keine dedizierte Graka verwenden sondern die iGPU


----------



## CombatMedic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja doch USB ist bei mir recht wichtig. Naja aber wem reicht den der popelige Grafikchip vom Prozessor? 
Mhm das mit dem WLAN ist so eine Sache, für Bluetooth wäre ein Dongle wohl die günstigste Lösung oder?


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Würde ich schon sagen, sonst wird es noch teurer: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CombatMedic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Mhm für nen ordentlichen WLAN Stick oder ne Karte muss man ja auch ca. 20 € rechnen und für einen Bluetooth 4.0 Dongle auch ca. 20 € wären dann ja sozuagen für das Board effektive 27€ Aufpreis, dafür sogar 6x USB 3.0, mal sehen wenn am Ende noch 60 € über sind nehme ich evtl. sogar das Board


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich schon sagen, sonst wird es noch teurer: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Dafuer sieht das Board aber besser aus als das andere Board


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So hab jetzt mal alles bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt. Bei Hardwareversand war das Mainboard, die HDD und der Ram nicht vorhanden.
Das Laufwerk und das Case für die SSD gibt es bei beiden nicht muss ich dann mal schauen wo ich das noch bestelle.

Brauch ich eigentlich für das Gehäuse 2 Eneraxlüfter? Was mich wundert die Preise im großen und ganzen sind bei Hardwareversand und Mindfactroy ungefähr gleich jedoch kostet der Emerax bei Hardwareversand knapp 8 € und hier 35€ habe ich da den falschen genommen?

Gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit die Lüfter in grün zu nehmen? Oder müßte ich da andere nehmen?

Hier mal im Anhang die PDF von meinem Merkzettel ist da nun alles soweit vorhanden?
Änderungsvorschläge?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Gerade selber gemerkt warum der so teuer ist, ist ja der CPU Kühler 
Der hier wäre zu klein oder? Klick


----------



## Lordac (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hallo,

das Gehäuse hat drei Lüfter - ein 200`er im unteren Frontbereich, ein 200`er im Deckel und ein 120`er an der Rückseite. An Stelle des 200`er Deckellüfters kannst du alternativ zwei 140`er oder 120`er einbauen.

Du musst nur andere Lüfter kaufen wenn du sie beleuchtet haben möchtest oder Wert auf eine bessere Qualität legst, die Auswahl an 200`er-Lüftern ist aber leider relativ überschaubar. Welche Farbe du dir aussuchst ist deine Entscheidung, du musst nur auf die Größe achten! Alternativ zu beleuchteten Lüftern kannst du dir auch Kaltlichtkathoden einbauen.

Bei der SSD kannst du alternativ das Samsung SSD 830 Desktop Upgrade Kit nehmen, da ist ein Montagerahmen für 3,5" dabei.

Ansonsten schaut das ganz gut aus, CPU-Kühler brauchst du aber nur einen wie du schon selbst erkannt hast !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Würde ich das alles in dem Gehäuse irgendwie unterbekommen? Finde das richtig gut weil es etwas an den MacPro angelehnt ist.
Sind diese Spectralüfter die dabei sind was oder sollte ich andere nehmen?

Edit :
Link vergessen Klick
Hab aber schon gesehen das ist echt mini und da passt ja mein Board gar nicht rein........schade.
Kennt jemand ein ähnliches?


----------



## XproX (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

2x hd 7870 sappire :                                             520

Gehaüse *Nxzt Phantom 410: 100
Netzteil : KP
* 
I5 3570k :                                                             200   
Corsair 16 GB : 4 x _4 GB_ Speicher  1600 MHz : 100
AMainboard :KP

124gb ssd sata 3 osz 4: 100
Sata Festplatte :KP

DH-16NS schwarz (laufwerk):                             20     
w-lan (netzwerkkarte):KP
win 7 home premium: 50
Wenn du mehr Leistung willst nehme eine gtx 680 oder ne 7970 crossfire
Ich habe leider keine zeit um alles zu suchen  kannst aber dann auch Einfach Kombinieren mit den anderen Beiträgen)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Nimm kein crossfire aus zwei Midrange Karten, wenn dann eine HighEnd Karte


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ne ich denke ich bleibe bei der Gtx 670 die finde ich vom Gesamtpaket super.
Beim Tower bleibe ich jetzt auch beim corsair 650 D.
Gibt es da einen Adapter das ich die Front USB Anschlüße direkt an das Board klemmen kann? Laut Bewertungen muss man sonst ein USB Kabel nach hinten an den äußeren Port legen. Etwas ungeschickt 

Bzgl. der Lüfter würde ich gerne alle im Tower tauschen welche 200 ist zu empfehlen und welche 120er ? Grüne wären schick aber mir ist die 
Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke wichtiger.
Also in der Front würde ich einen neuen 200er verbauen
Im Deckel 2x120 oder wären da 2x140 besser?
Rückseite dann wieder 1x120


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Lüfter würde ich gerne alle im Tower tauschen welche 200 ist zu empfehlen und welche 120er ? Grüne wären schick aber mir ist die
> Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke wichtiger.



200mm Lüfter sind rar gesät, hier wäre einer. BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 19dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020G-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
120mm und 140mm schlage ich diese vor. Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062), be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A), N



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Also in der Front würde ich einen neuen 200er verbauen
> Im Deckel 2x120 oder wären da 2x140 besser?
> Rückseite dann wieder 1x120


 
Wenn 140mm passt, dann nimm 140mm.
Von mehr als 3 Lüftern ziehst du kaum Mehrleistung, demzufolge würden auch ein 200er, ein 140er und ein 120er genügen.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Vielen Dank,

ich denke da in den Deckel auch ein 200er passt nehme ich für die front und den Deckel jeweils den BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün für die Rückseite dann den be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062). 
Dann dürfte ja genug Grün drin sein mit den 2 großen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Aktuell ist Grün eher selten gefragt. Wann wirst du denn bestellen und könntest du dann Bilder vom laufenden Rechner schicken?

Würde mich freuen.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Also ich würde jetzt am WE bestellen, denke der limitierende Faktor wird die GTX 670 sein Lieferzeiten bis 31.7 
Kennst du die BitFenix Spectre LED Lüfter? Sind die sehr laut?
Wie gesagt grün fände ich gut aber die Performance ist mir wichtiger da würde ich auch andere Farben nehmen.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp bzgl. der USB Geschichte in der Front?


----------



## Lordac (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hallo,



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Tipp bzgl. der USB Geschichte in der Front?


wenn du die Front-USB-Anschlüsse direkt auf dem Mainboard anschließen möchtest würde ich gleich ein passendes Gehäuse kaufen, z.B. das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced / Advanced Nvidia-Edition, Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer, SilverStone Precision PS06 oder Corsair Carbide Series 400R.

Alternativ kannst du dir einen Apdater kaufen, z.B. Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter, allerdings hieß es eine Zeit lang das diese im allgemeinen nicht so gut sein sollen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## cuby (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

hallo CombatMedic,

ich habe mal deine Zeilen durchgelesen. ich habe mir auch von den pc gurus helfen lassen  So wie ich das jetzt mit bekommen habe, sucht du noch ein Gehäuse mit Front USB 3.0 Anschluss.

ich könnte Dir das Empfehlen
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...bide-500R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-weiss.html

gibt auch in schwarz 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...de-500R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

oder

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tec-One-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

oder
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ite-372-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

oder schau mal

bei caseking vorbei


lg cuby


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das Coolmaster CM 690 Nvidia Edition finde ich gut, passt zu meinem vorhaben mit den grünen LEDs.
Hier sind die front USB Anschlüße definitiv direkt ans Board ja?
Wie schaut es mit den Lüftern aus sollte man die hier auch tauschen oder taugen die mitgelieferten was?

Hab folgendes in der Beschreibung gelesen "Neben 3,5-Zoll-HDDs können mit einem Adapter ein 2,5- und ein 1,8-Zoll-Laufwerk verbaut werden.", heißt das ich brauche kein Case mehr für meine SSD?

Edit : Das habe ich gerade noch auf der Coolmasterseite gelesen "Includes 1.8" & 2.5" HDD and SSD adapters" also müßte eine SSD ja direkt einbaubar sein ohne zusätzlichen Rahmen?


----------



## cuby (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

hallo CM,

hier mal Bilder von einem grünen Gehäuse.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN5 - NVIDIA Edition

der Nachteil.

USB steck plätze oben 
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KWN5 - NVIDIA Edition

Wahscheinlich muss ich auch
Wechselrahmen mit Festplattengröße: 3.5" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

kaufen.

lg cuby


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Danke für die Antwort, aber das ist doch das selbe das Lordac vorgeschlagen hat.
Hast du esw schon bei dir stehen? Kann man eine SSD Case direkt intern verbauen (keine Wechselplatte)


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja, beim CM 690 II kann die SSD direkt eingebaut werden, ohne Einbaurahmen oder so einen Kram.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Sehr gut das macht das Case interessant, ich denke ich nehme es.
Kann jemand was über die verbauten Lüfter sagen oder sollte man die doch austauschen?


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die Lüfter sind OK  Für ein Silent-System würde ich sie aber austauschen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Kann jemand was über die verbauten Lüfter sagen oder sollte man die doch austauschen?


 
Die Lüfter im CM 690 sind für Serienlüfter sehr gut. Besser wären allerdings trotzdem separate, sind aber kein Muss.

Teste wie laut du sie mit Serienlüfter findest und entscheide dann, ob du noch separate dazu kaufst.


----------



## Lyph (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So schlecht sollen die Standard-Lüfter vom CM 690 II nicht sein.

Die Frage ist halt welche Ansprüche du an die Lüfter stellst.

leistungsstark (Lautstärke egal)
leise (Fördermenge nebensächlich)
leise und leistungsstark (regelbar!)

Verbaut sind ja 
1x 140 mm (Front, 19 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min, Green LED)
1x 120 mm (Rückseite, 17 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min)
1x 140 mm (Deckel, 19 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min)

Ich würde mal grob sagen:


<10dB = silent
10-20dB = nicht störend
>20dB = laut

Natürlich kann man a) den Herstellerangaben nicht trauen (da es kein genormtes Messverfahren für die Lautstärke gibt) und b) können Nebengeräusche in Form von Schleifen, Brummen oder Klackern das ganze unangenehmer machen!

Ich würde dir erstmal raten die Standardlüfter zu testen. Sollten sie deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen sind sie ja schnell getauscht. Auch würde ich mir Gedanken machen wie du die Lüfter steuern lassen möchtest.

Ich persönlich kann ja nur zum ASUS P8Z77-V + NoiseBlocker Multiframe M12-PS raten. Habe das verbaut und kann die Gehäuselüfter zwischen 300 und 1500 rpm über das Board temperaturabhängig steuern lassen. Bin mehr als zufrieden, da es praktisch lautlos ist (habe was das angeht empfindliche Ohren).

Lieber qualitativ gute Lüfter + Leuchtdioden als auf Lüfter ausweichen zu müssen mit integrierten LEDs (bei letzterem hat man idR wenig Auswahl).


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja das mit den Lüfter schaue ich einfach mal. Aber ob ich jetzt eine Steuerung brauche? Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Kiste so an die Grenzen drücke


----------



## Lyph (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Eine Steuerung ist ja nicht nur dafür da, um dein System bis zum Get-No zu übertakten. Eher ist eine Steuerung dafür vorgesehen, dass du Lüfterprofile einstellen kannst und die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur nur so hoch drehen wie nötig.
Wenn man nicht gerade ein günstiges Mainboard wählt, kann man die Lüfter idR auch vernünftig über das Board steuern lassen.

Sowohl das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi als auch das ASUS P8Z77-V haben recht ordentliche Lüftersteuerungen integriert, das wird mehr als ausreichend sein.

Beim ASUS kannst du entweder grob über das BIOS steuern lassen, oder du installierst dir FAN Xpert 2 und kannst dann jedem einzelnen Lüfter sagen in welchem Temperaturbereich er wie schnell drehen soll (siehe Bild).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber kann ich dann die Lüftersteuerung vom Board über ein Tool im Windows einstellen oder wie?
Ich merke echt das ich sehr lange Abseits vom PC basteln war, früher war man ja froh wenn der Lüfter überhaupt ordentlich gelaufen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Sehr gut das macht das Case interessant, ich denke ich nehme es.
> Kann jemand was über die verbauten Lüfter sagen oder sollte man die doch austauschen?


 
Da ich das Gehäuse habe, kann ich dir sagen, dass die Serienlüfter ganz gut sind. Du kannst sie normal über das Mainboard regeln und dann sind sie leise.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Mit dem Fan Xpert 2 kannst du im Windows betrieb einstellen wann welcher Lüfter wie drehen soll
Im Bios gehts aber auch, aber nicht so genau und s ist komplizierter


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das Bios ist nicht kompliziert. Da gibt es nur 2 Einstellungen, die gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja aber ist schon komplizierter das Bios zu öffnen als das Programm zu öffnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Finde ich nicht. 
Einmal ENTF drücken, dann den richtige Reiter aufgreifen und dort die Einstellungen vornehmen. Steht alles im Handbuch.
Öfters mal Handbücher lesen, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ah sehr gut zu wissen, weil wenn ich am Arbeiten sind sollte es schon etwas leiser sein.
Ich schätze mal Profile kann man dann auch erstellen oder?

Naja angenehmer ist es schon wenn man im Win gerade schnell die Lüfter an den Bedarf anpassen kann.

Dann schaue ich mal das ich am WE die Bestellung abschicke ich hoffe mal die GTX 670 braucht nicht so ewig bis sie verfügbar ist.
Jetzt könnte ich eigentlich auch wieder die Vertex SSD nehmen wenn ich bei dem Gehäuse kein extra Case brauche oder?

LG


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Welche SSD meinst Du? Die OCZ Vertex4?


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja genau.


----------



## Lyph (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Wirklich komplizierter über das BIOS ist es nicht, aber deutlich ungenauer. Dort kannst du halt so ein Profil wie "Silent" oder "Performance" wählen und das Board entscheidet dann wie die Lüfter drehen sollen. Über die Software Fan Xpert 2 dagegen kannst du (wie auf dem Bild gezeigt) ganz einfach Temperaturbereiche einstellen.

Zuerst ermittelt die Software die Drehzahlbereiche (0 - 100%), in meinem Fall (NoiseBlocker M12-PS) kann ich bei der CPU zwischen 619 und 1493 rpm einstellen, die Gehäuselüfter dagegen gehen von 0 bis knapp 1500rpm (Herstellerangabe 500-1500rpm).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Und warum war die Samsung außer Frage?

Die Vertex 4 ist sehr gut. Aber ob sie Zuverlässig ist muss sie noch beweisen. Daher würde ich die Samsung nehmen.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Achso ne war sie garnicht, dachte das wäre nur eine Lösung weil direkt ein Case dabei ist.
Wenn sie sich aber schon bewiesen hat nehme ich die.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich würde auch zu was bewährtem greifen, z.B. die Samsung SSD830 oder Crucial m4.

Ich habe die Crucial und die OCZ V4 im Rechner, da merke ich keinen Unterschied.

Die Ausfallraten von OCZ SSD's waren in letzter Zeit zum davonlaufen: Components returns rates (5) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware

Wenn Du also nicht Beta-Tester spielen willst, würde ich die Samsung oder Crucial kaufen.


----------



## Lyph (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Bin mit der Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB wie 99,99% der Besitzer mehr als zufrieden. Für den Preis einfach mehr als empfehlenswert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Ah sehr gut zu wissen, weil wenn ich am Arbeiten sind sollte es schon etwas leiser sein.
> Ich schätze mal Profile kann man dann auch erstellen oder?
> 
> Naja angenehmer ist es schon wenn man im Win gerade schnell die Lüfter an den Bedarf anpassen kann.
> ...


 
Sag ich doch.
Ich habe die 1 edition und da geht es glaube ich nicht.

@Quanti ich weiß wie man das BIOS öffnet


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich aber schon bewiesen hat nehme ich die.


 
Die hier. Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Außerdem ist sie auch noch günstiger als die Vertex.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Lyph schrieb:


> Wirklich komplizierter über das BIOS ist es nicht, aber deutlich ungenauer. Dort kannst du halt so ein Profil wie "Silent" oder "Performance" wählen


 
Was hast du denn für ein mieses Board?
Bei meinem kann ich im Bios eine genaue Temperatur einstellen.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Na dann ist sie gekauft 
Dann werde ich mal morgen Abend die Einkaufsliste überarbeiten.

Was für einen Temperaturbereich sollte man denn für die Lüfter wählen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das ist abhängig vom Bios. Wenn du nichts einstellen kannst, hast du Pech gehabt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Na dann ist sie gekauft
> Dann werde ich mal morgen Abend die Einkaufsliste überarbeiten.
> 
> Was für einen Temperaturbereich sollte man denn für die Lüfter wählen?


 
Das kommt auf dich drauf an. Willst du e lieber sehr leise haben ider sehr Kühl? Im idle macht es eh nur 1-3 Celsius aus.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Da müsstest Du mal die CPU mit Prime 95 oder so stressen, und die Temperaturen entscheiden lassen, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen sollen. So bis 70°C ist kein Thema für IvyBridge.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Naja im Officebetrieb so leise dann eben wie möglich und beim Zocken etc. dann so Kühl wie möglich, da habe ich ja eh ein Headset auf.

Ich sehe schon da kommt einiges auf mich zu, finde ich aber positiv mich da wieder einzuarbeiten


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Da kannst Du im BIOS bei vielen Brettern eine Target Temperatur einstellen, also eine CPU-Temperatur, ab der der CPU-Kühlerlüfter schneller drehen soll.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> da habe ich ja eh ein Headset auf.


 
Besitzt du das Headset schon?

Wenn nein, rate ich unbedingt zu Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da kannst Du im BIOS bei vielen Brettern eine Target Temperatur einstellen, also eine CPU-Temperatur, ab der der CPU-Kühlerlüfter schneller drehen soll.


 
AM besten auch gleich noch die Gehäuselüfter hochdrehen lassen.


----------



## Lyph (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein mieses Board?
> Bei meinem kann ich im Bios eine genaue Temperatur einstellen.


 
Bevor jetzt Missverständnisse auftauchen: Natürlich kann man auch im BIOS die Min- und Max-Temperatur angeben. Dazu dann noch die Min- und Max-Angabe der Lüftergeschwindigkeit und das Board regelt in den Bereichen. Jedoch sind so detailliert nur die CPU-Lüfter und ein Gehäuselüfter steuerbar. Die anderen zwei Gehäuselüfter würden nur grob über das eingestellte Profil gesteuert.

Im Gegensatz dazu kann man dann in Windows wirklich genau jeden einzelnen Lüfter einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja hab das Astro A40 von meiner PS3, werde mir dann aber demnächst neue Kopfhörer holen die AKG 518 sollen ja ganz ordentlich sein.
Welche schweben dir denn vor?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Je nach Budget
Was ist mit ner Soundkarte?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Welche schweben dir denn vor?


 
Wenn du einen Traumklang möchtest, rate ich zusätzlich zu einer Soundkarte.

Diese finde ich höchst interessant und sollen bald releasen. beyerdynamic CUSTOM Serie Kopfhörer

Im Low-Budget diese. Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CombatMedic (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja die Xonar DX/XD Low Profile 7.1 ist eingeplant


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Wie hoch wäre denn dein Budget? Fuer beides?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Lyph schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt Missverständnisse auftauchen: Natürlich kann man auch im BIOS die Min- und Max-Temperatur angeben. Dazu dann noch die Min- und Max-Angabe der Lüftergeschwindigkeit und das Board regelt in den Bereichen. Jedoch sind so detailliert nur die CPU-Lüfter und ein Gehäuselüfter steuerbar. Die anderen zwei Gehäuselüfter würden nur grob über das eingestellte Profil gesteuert.
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu kann man dann in Windows wirklich genau jeden einzelnen Lüfter einstellen.
> 
> ...


 
Du musst dir ein Board kaufen, dessen Lüfterports grundsätzlich PWM sind. Dann hast du keine Probleme. Solche Bretter kosten natürlich aber ich kaufe lieber teurere Bretter und habe die Features als irgendeine Software zu benutzen. Softwares sind niemals genau.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Also wenn es sich lohnt gebe ich gerne etwas mehr aus ein genaues Budget habe ich da noch nicht im Kopf. Kommt drauf an ob mir das die Kopfhörer dann Wert sind vom Klang her.

Die Soundkarte soll gleich rein Schwerpunkt vor allem Shooter incl. Ortung ist die Xonar DX/XD Low Profile 7.1 da nichts für?

Wie schaut es denn bei dem Board aus Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual
Channel DDR3 ATX Retail erfüllt das die Anforderung dafür?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Doch das ist locker drinne ich höre mit meiner DG alles in BF3
Und das mit nem Superlux, bin voll zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Dann kauf dir das Asus Z77.
Das hat 5x PWM Lüfter.
ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Na dann wäre das ja schon mal geklärt


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir das Asus Z77.
> Das hat 5x PWM Lüfter.
> ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland



Wlan ist ja da auch dabei, wie stehts mit Bluetooth?
Bei dem Asus soll es Probleme mit dem SPeed bei den USB 3.0 Anschlüßen geben, ist das behoben?


----------



## Lyph (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Bluetooth hat nur das deutlich teurere Deluxe Board.

Dann würde ich zum günstigeren Gigabyte raten, das hat Bluetooth für knapp 165€.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Welches der beiden Boards ist denn nun besser? Zur Not kann ich ja auch einen Bluetooth Dongle ran klemmen.
Wenn das Asus jetzt deutlich besser ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das Gigabyte UD3H hat nur einen PWM Anschluss weniger.

Ich würde dieses nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das Asus ist meiner Meinung nach schon das Maß der Dinge.
Ich würde das Asus nehmen. Bluetooth ist nur ein netter Gag. Wenn du es unbedingt brauchst, kauf dir einen Dongle für 10€.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Na das mit dem sagte ich ja bereits.
Was spreicht denn für welches Board, Bluetooth ist erstmal egal.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich würde mal sagen das das asus die bessere Ausstattung hat in Form von anschlüssen. Wenn dir das wert ist kannst du gerne zuschlagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich mag das Asus Bios lieber.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ob das die fast 50€ Aufpreis wert ist?


----------



## Lyph (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Wo siehst du denn 50€ Aufpreis?

Das Asus kostet 155€ (+10€ Bluetooth) bist du genau bei den 165€ die das Gigabyte kostet.

Ich kann zum Gigabyte nichts sagen, aber mit dem P8Z77-V bin ich bis jetzt wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das deluxe kostet 214€ und das giga 164€ das sind doch 50€ Aufpreis, oder?


----------



## Lyph (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das Deluxe steht ja gar nicht zur Diskussion, da es von der P/L absolut nicht empfehlenswert ist.


ASUS P8Z77-V 155€ (+10€ Bluetooth)
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi 165€


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das hast du aber selber in Post 97 vorgeschlagen
Ist mir schon klar das das P/L nicht das beste ist


----------



## Lyph (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Nee in #97 hatte ich nur erwähnt, dass erst das Deluxe bei ASUS Bluetooth hat. Sollte keine Empfehlung sein das möchte ich nochmal betonen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Lyph schrieb:


> Nee in #97 hatte ich nur erwähnt, dass erst das Deluxe bei ASUS Bluetooth hat. Sollte keine Empfehlung sein das möchte ich nochmal betonen.


 
Okay dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden Sorry


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das hast du aber selber in Post 97 vorgeschlagen
> Ist mir schon klar das das P/L nicht das beste ist


 
Der Aufpreis zum Deluxe ist zu hoch. Das V reicht. Selbst das Pro ist eigentlich überflüssig.
Hätte ich den IDE Controller nicht gebraucht, hätte ich mir ebenfalls das V gekauft.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Dann werde ich das Asus nehmen. Heute Abend stelle ich dann mal die Komponenten zusammen die ich bestellen will.
Wäre super wenn Ihr da nochmal auf die Kompatibilität schauen könntet 
Die Monitor Frage hat sich irgendwie immer noch nicht geklärt. Da werde ich wohl ausprobieren müßen, bestelle mir dann erstmal denn Dell US2412m, falls der nichts ist den HP Zr24w und dann muss ich halt mal schauen was noch übrig bleibt für Office und Gamen.

Besten Dank schon mal für die Hilfe bis jetzt.

LG


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Genau, poste nochmal alles bevor Du bestellt. Für den Feinschliff


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So hier nun meine Zusammenstellung, passt denn nun alles zusammen oder sollte noch etwas getauscht werden?

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - NVIDIA Edition, ohne Netzteil

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

ASUS P8Z77-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Thermalright HR-02 Macho

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9

ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)

Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Laufwerk : Samsung SH-B123L schwarz, SATA, retail


Bei der SSD gibt es bei Hardwareversand irgendwie 3 Ausführungen welche ist denn da die richtige?
Ist die HDD ok oder gibt es eine bessere alternative bei Hardwareversand? Weil die müßte ich dann in einem anderen Shop bestellen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Sieht doch gut aus
Ist die Asus denn verfügabar


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Sieht alles prima aus 

Bei der SSD kannst Du die günstigste Variante nehmen, denn einen Einbaurahmen oder ein SATA Kabel dazu brauchst Du nicht.

HDD könntest Du diese hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II 

BluRay Laufwerk würde ich von Asus oder LG kaufen: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail oder ASUS BW-12B1ST, SATA, retail. Samsung ist da qualitativ nicht so toll.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ok habe den Brenner dazu genommen LG Electronics BH10LS38 als retail ich schätze mal da ist dann auch Software zum Blu-Ray abspielen dabei finde da jetzt nichts im Text.

Das Board ist sofort Lieferbar, ist doch das richtige mit Wlan oder?
Nur die GTX 670 eben nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja da ist dei software dabei
Jup das hat wlan.
kannst auch die Gigabyte 670 nehmen


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja, bei der Retail Variante ist eine Software für BluRay's dabei 

Das Board passt 

Die Gigabyte Windforce oder die normale Asus DC II GTX670 wären sofort lieferbar.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ne die Asus war aber so schön leise  Mhm mal sehen was sich da in den nächsten Tagen tut.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Nimm doch die normale Version. Einen Unterschied zur übertakteten Version wirst Du eh nicht merken. Der Chiptakt Boost geht bei der normalen Version auch bis 1100MHz


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ok und was ist dann der unterschied? Lüfter etc. sind so wie ich das sehe bei beiden Asus identisch.

Also bei Mindfactory wäre ich bei 1.347,47€
Hardwareversand 1.368,39€

Bei Mindfactory habe ich noch nie bestellt wie ist denn da so der Service, bei Hardwareversand habe ich zwar schon bestellt aber war bis jetzt noch kein Servicefall dabei.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich würde eher bei hardwareversand.de bestellen. Da habe ich schon oft bestellt, und alles lief prima. Bei mindfactory habe ich 2x storniert, weil der voraussichtliche Liefertermin immer stückchenweise nach hinten verschoben wurde.

Die eine ist werksseitig übertaktet, die andere nicht (bzw. weniger). Die würde ich nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Sorry die für die dumme Frage aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen Werksseitig und eigener Übertaktung?
Die Garantie wahrscheinlich und was noch?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Genau. Wenn Du selbst übertaktest, ist die Garantie (offiziell ) futsch. Außer bei EVGA, da erlischt die Garantie nicht wenn Du übertaktest. Leider hat EVGA kein vernünftiges Custom-Design der GTX670.

Einen Unterschied wirst Du aber beim Spielen nicht merken. Im fps-kritischen Bereich sind das vllt. 2-3 fps Unterschied. Wenn es also mit der normalen Karte ruckelt, reißt die werksseitig übertaktete auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Sorry die für die dumme Frage aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen Werksseitig und eigener Übertaktung?
> Die Garantie wahrscheinlich und was noch?


 
Das können die aber nur sehr schwer nachweisen


----------



## cuby (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hallo combad,

ich habe jetzt bei Hardwareversand & Mindfactory bestellt ist ein Trustet shop bisher keine Propleme. Solltest aber drauf achten das in deinem Warenkorb die Teile vorätig sind sonst dauert es etwas.
Mein Netzteil
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html

ist erst wieder 16.07. vorhanden 

und so heisst es ..

hold the line please .. bitte warten Sie werden gleich verbunden ...


lg cuby


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Mhm naja ich lasse die Karte da jetzt glaube ich einfach mal drin, kann den eh erst in 2 Wochen zusammenschrauben vom zeitlichen her.
Und sollte dann die Karte immer noch nicht Verfügbar sein dann kann ich sie ja immer noch tauschen.
Abgesehen davon wären das ja auch paar Euro weniger die sich ja dem Anschein nach gar nicht lohnen, 2-3 fps? Die machen es ja auch nicht aus


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja, und außerdem kannst Du die Grafikkarte leicht selbst übertakten, z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner oder EVGA Precision.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Laut dem Test bei Gamestar sind das dann bei BF3 in 1920x1080 auf Ultra zur Referenzkarte ca. 7fps.
Heißt Referenz zur Standardkarte oder zur normalen Asus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die normale Asus taktet so wie die Referenzkarte
Also ist der Abstand zu Referenz/Asus


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das ist ein Vergleich zum Referenzdesign, also das mit dem Radiallüfter im hinteren Teil der Karte, und nicht zur normalen Asus DC-II.

facehugger hier im Forum hat die normale Asus GTX670 DC-II und bei ihm geht der Turbo bis 1100MHz.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die normale Asus taktet so wie die Referenzkarte
> Also ist der Abstand zu Referenz/Asus



Der Turbo arbeitet abhängig von der Chiptemperatur, daher ist die normale Asus schneller als eine Karte im Referenzdesign.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Aber einen direkten vergleich gibts nicht finde immer nur die OC gegen Referenz.
Hat nicht die normale Asus auch ne komplett andere Platine oder hat das nur die OC?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Soweit ich das sehe, sind die baugleich, nur hat die TOP-Variante eben ein anderes BIOS drauf.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Naja gut zu wissen, also kann die Bestellung jetzt so raus gehen? Ich bestelle bei Hardwareversand die paar Euro machen das auch nicht aus.
Ist mir lieber als das ich am Ende nur Probleme habe weil die Teile nicht bei kommen.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Was für Monitore habt ihr 2 eigentlich im Einsatz?

So ich warte jetzt nochmal bis morgen ab, evtl. meldet sich ja noch jemand zu Wort.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich habe diesen Schirm hier : ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CombatMedic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Schirm hier : ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Anscheinend findest du den auch sehr gut


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja, das ist m.M.n. der beste Zockerbildschirm mit 120Hz, und 3D macht auch sehr viel Spaß (v.a. BF3 und Skyrim) 

Davor hatte ich den Samsung S27A550H, aber der Asus ist schon deutlich besser.


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So will noch jemand was loswerden zu der Rechnerzusammenstellung? Ansonsten werde ich morgen bestellen.
Wenn die Kiste läuft poste ich mal paar Bilder/Videos.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir hier auf alle meine Fragen geantwortet haben!


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Kurze Frage noch will gleich bestellen, habt ihr noch einen Tipp für ein Mousepad für meine G400? 
Als Tastatur nehme ich die Qpad MK 80 mit black switch.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Bei der tastatur sowie auch bei der Maus würde ich mal Probegriffeln gehen.
Eigentlich brauchst du keins dieser Gamrpads ein ganz normales tuts auch, aber wenn unbedingt schau dich mal bei Razer rum die haben ein paar ganz schöne


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Persönlich bevorzuge ich Mauspads mit Handballenauflage.


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ja die Tastatur habe ich beim Kollegen mal angetestet, fande ich sehr gut.
Naja da ich kein Mousepad habe brauche ich ja eh eins muss natürlich nicht das mega super Mousepad sein aus einem NASA-Geheim Werkstoff das mein Gameplay um 1/1000 verbessern wird 
Irgendwas solides, habe halt eine Milchglasplatte da funktionierts nicht ohne.

@ Softy
Echt auch zum Zocken? Ich glaube mich würde das da nerven. Probiert habe ich das nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hier sind ein paar


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> @ Softy
> Echt auch zum Zocken? Ich glaube mich würde das da nerven. Probiert habe ich das nicht.



Kommt drauf an, ob Du High- Mid- oder Lowsenser bist. Wenn Du während des Spiels mit der Maus rumruderst wie verrückt und die Maus große Strecken zurücklegt um das Ziel auf dem Bildschirm zu erreichen, stelle ich mir eine Handballenauflage nervig vor. Aber als Highsenser finde ich die Auflage sehr komfortabel.

Du könntest mal Neox  hier im Forum fragen, der hat richtig Ahnung von Eingabegeräten und Mauspads und so


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Dann schreibe ich ihn mal an wenn ich nichts passendes finde.
Mal eine Frage etwas OT.

Habe hier im Forum im Monitorbereich in irgendeinem Thread eine Screenshot von einem 27 Zöller gesehen, Roga oder so ähnlich hies der User. Finde nur den Thread nicht mehr.l Es geht um folgendes er hatte in Win 7 eine durchsichtige Seitenleiste mit allen möglichen angaben Temperatur etc, fande das sah sehr gut aus.
Wie bekomme ich denn sowas hin? Er hatte auch so ein Dock ähnlich des Mac OS X docks.
Frisst sowas viel Leistung? Und wo finde ich den so einen Kram?
Bei meinen schwammigen Suchbegriffen bekomme ich von google nur mist


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Du meinst vielleicht dieses Gadget hier? --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das findest Du hier: Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online

So eine Leiste unten gibt es hier: Download-Charts: Top 100 Sidebars & Taskleisten der Woche - CHIP Online


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

ne das war wirklich im Desktop integriert ähnlich einer Gadget Sidebar und das Transparent, da könnte ich mich jetzt ärgern das ich das Bild nicht gespeichert habe.


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die Transparenz / Opazität kannst Du bei vielen Gadgets einstellen, daher:


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Tja naja ich mach mich dann nochmal auf die suche später, der Thread wird ja nicht verschwunden sein 

Hab etwas gesucht und ein Bild dazu gefunden und auch gleich das TUT
Ist dort das zweite Bild


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Noch eine kurze Frage, wäre diese HDD nicht besser als die gewählte? Für knapp 20 € doppelt so viel Speicher und schneller scheint sie mir auch zu sein oder übersehe ich da was?
Oder ist sie lauter und frisst mehr Strom?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Sie ist genauso laut und der Stromverbrauch ist auch identisch.

Du kannst die mit dem doppelten Speicher nehmen, schneller ist sie nicht. Der Anschluss kann nur schnellere Daten übermitteln, aber eine HDD reizt nicht einmal SATA I aus, wieso sollte dann SATA III (6Gb/s) schneller sein?

Bei einer SSD ist dagegen SATA III empfehlenswert.


----------



## CombatMedic (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Mhm dann mal schauen, andererseits habe ich auch einen NAS mit bald 4 TB, man muß es ja nicht übertreiben


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich würde gerne meine Beleuchtung etwas verstärken da ich jetzt in den Videos gesehen habe das eigentlich nur der vordere Lüfter grün beleuchtet ist.
Wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an? Einfach LED's reinsetzten? Oder einfach Kaltlichtkathoden? Wo befestige ich die denn am besten?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Welches Gehäuse wolltest du?

FlexLight's sind besser als Kathoden, da du diese flexibel montieren kannst.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...NZXT-CB-LED10-GR-12x-Green-LED-Sleeve-1m.html

Da kannst du sehen, wie das ausschaut. http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/case_accessories/sleeved_led_kit_-_green


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das Cool Master 690 Nvidia Edition.
Danke für den Tipp!
Auf den Bildern sieht man ja leider kein geschlossenes Case, ist die Ausleuchtung denn gleichmäßig?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Wenn Du möglichst viel von den FlexiLight's sehen willst, würde ich ein Gehäuse mit größerem Sichtfenster nehmen und ggf. die Lüfter gegen grüne LED-Lüfter ersetzen, z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ne ich will das Nvidia Gehäuse ja nicht aus Fanboygründen denn Nvidia ist mir eigentlich wurst  , sondern weil ich dieses aufgeteilte Sichtfenster gut finde 
Hätte aber schon gerne etwas mehr grün raus scheinen.
Die Lüfter wollte ich erst mal so belassen und wenn sie mir zu laut sind tauschen, aber dann würden die Eigenschaften mehr als das grüne Leuchten zählen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das passt wunderbar. Wenn du das NVIDIA 690 II nimmst kaufst du 2 Meter NZXT FlexLight mit grünen LED's.

Das klebst du einmal in Form eines Rechteckes auf die linke Ecke des Bodens, wenn du von der Front aus auf das Gehäuse schaust.


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Da passen 2m rein, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Weißt du zufällig ob dort Befestigungsmaterial dabei ist? Steht leider nichts bei der Artikelbeschreibung.

Von der linken Ecke von der Front aus? Evtl. habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden aber ich hätte das Rechteck jetzt wenn man auf das geöffnete Gehäuse schaut einmal um den Rahmen geklebt ähnlich wie hier beim 3. Bild.


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So ich muss leider doch nochmal eine Frage stellen,
habe mich jetzt entschieden einen 27 Zöller mit WQHD Auflösung zu holen.
Dachte wenn ich dann die Asus Gtx 680 nehme kann die den Monitor auch auf Ultra in BF3 befeuern.
Jetzt wurde mir hier in meinem Monitor Thread mitgeteilt das die Nvidias da eher schlecht für sind für die Auflösung.
Sollte ich da jetzt eher die hier nehmen?
Die GPU kann ich eh noch tauschen bei meiner Bestellung weil die Lieferzeit ja eh ewig ist von der 670.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Schau mal hier. Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Und bei der GTX 680 die Gigabyte, bei der GTX 680 ist Gigabyte leiser. Bei der GTX 670 Asus.


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hab einen ähnlichen Vergleich auf Gamestar gesehen.
So wie ich das interpretieren kann liegt die Gtx 680 trotz geringerem Ram vor der Raedeon ?
Also wäre dann die 680 von Gigabyte die Empfehlung für solch eine Auflösung?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Für diese Auflösung ist die GTX 680 noch knapp vorne bei 4xAA. Wenn du allerdings 8xAA möchtest würde ich die 7970 nehmen.

Ja, die GTX 680 Gigabyte Windforce ist meine Empfehlung bei der GTX 680. Battlefield ist auch bei NVIDIA etwas schneller.


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Tja würde schon eher zu 8AA tendieren, welche 7970 wäre denn zu empfehlen?

Jetzt habe ich gedacht wäre alles geklärt und dann doch wieder was neues 

PS : Kannst du noch kurz auf meine Frage bzgl. der Beleuchtung eingehen ich weiß nicht ob wir uns da richtig verstanden haben wie die LEDs am besten gelegt werden sollten.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So wie es auf der Website von NZXT auch aussieht meine ich es. Befestigungsmaterial liegt dem FlexLight bei.

Ich würde diese 7970 nehmen, Sapphire ist da sehr gut. Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Vielen Dank für deine fiixen Antworten!

Die Raedeon ist ja sogar günstiger als die GTX 670, weißt du wie es sich mit der Lautstärke verhält? Wohl eher nicht so wie bei der Asus GTX 670.
Die GigHZ Edition ist nicht zu empfehlen oder liegt das einfach daran das die noch nicht zu haben ist?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Die Raedeon ist ja sogar günstiger als die GTX 670, weißt du wie es sich mit der Lautstärke verhält? Wohl eher nicht so wie bei der Asus GTX 670.



Die 7970 ist lauter als die Asus GTX 670, aber dennoch kein Brüllkäfer.



CombatMedic schrieb:


> Die GigHZ Edition ist nicht zu empfehlen oder liegt das einfach daran das die noch nicht zu haben ist?


 
Du kannst die 7970 per Software auch selbst übertakten.


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Vorteile der HD7970 sind das etwas höhere OC-Potential und die 3GB VRAM.

Vorteile der GTX670 sind PhysX und der etwas niedrigere Verbrauch unter Last. 

Mit keiner der beiden Karten machst Du was falsch


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Und die Sapphire ist der XFX vorzuziehen wie ich das hier entnehme?
Sollte ich die wieder als OC nehmen oder selber dran rum basteln?
Wegen der Garantie ist das immer so eine Sache, habe immer das Pech das immer das Teil Probleme macht wo ich keine Garantie mehr habe


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ich würde die normale Sapphire nehmen, die OC nur wenn sie nur geringfügig mehr kostet. Aber auf jeden Fall die Dual-Fan Variante kaufen, nicht die im Referenz Design. Das ist "etwas" laut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die ist ungefähr so laut
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtL2Qr6XoLg
@CombatMedic  Jap genau die


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Also diese hier http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/62358/Sapphire+Radeon+HD+7970+OC,+3GB+GDDR5.article

Power to the Ground
Den Link hat es zerissen 

Edit :
So dann würde ich mir diese hier schnappen sind noch 2 da.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...7970-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-.html


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ohne werksseitige Übertaktung gäbe es die hier: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/62361/Sapphire+Radeon+HD+7970+Dual+Fan,+3GB+GDDR5.article


----------



## CombatMedic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ohne werksseitige Übertaktung gäbe es die hier: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/62361/Sapphire+Radeon+HD+7970+Dual+Fan,+3GB+GDDR5.article



Ja die haben die auch mit OC aber leider beide nicht lieferbar


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die von dir vorgeschlagne kannst du gerne kaufen ist ne gute Karte


----------



## CombatMedic (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So heute sind alle Teile gekommen und ich musste natürlich gleich loslegen und den Rechner zusammenbauen 
Hat auch alles soweit geklappt, der Macho war etwas hackelig aber jetzt ist die Kiste so weit fertig.

Ein kleines Problem habe ich aber, und zwar kommt mein Monitor erst am Montag und so kann ich jetzt nicht testen wie weit das Ding läuft. Wenn ich anschalte drehen alle Gehäuselüfter, der Macho und von der 7970 Sapphire ebenfalls die Lüfter.

Ich dachte ich könnte ihn evtl. an meinen TV anschließen über den HDMI Anschluß aber leider kommt da kein Bild, weder von dem HDMI Anschluss von der Onboard GPU noch von der Sapphire aus.

Hat da jemand evtl. einen Tipp oder geht das erst wenn die Treiber etc. installiert sind, das wird eben vorerst ohne Monitor schwer


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

HAst Du 2x Strom am Board angeschlossen (20/24pin und 4/8pin)? Und 2x Strom an die Grafikkarte?


----------



## CombatMedic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Oh an der Sapphire habe ich nur den 8pin drin, habe mich schon gewundert wozu der 6pin noch da ist 
Ich habe beim Einbauen auch nicht schlecht gestaunt was die GPUs an Größe zugenommen haben 
Wo sollte ich am Board den 2 mal Strom anschließen? DA ist ein 24 Poliges dran glaube ich, habe mal schnell 2 Bilder gemacht ich hoffe man erkennt was drauf.


Edit : Meinst du am Board einmal den 24er und in der nähe der CPU ein 8pin Stecker? Die sind beide drin.

Habe jetzt die Karte noch mit dem 6pin versorgt und und plötzlich ist ein Bild auf dem TV.
Jetzt steht im Startbildschirm Fan Error? Siehe Bild 3 und 4, aber alle Lüfter laufen?
Da es ja an den CPU Lüfter liegt kann es sein das der zu langsam dreht und deswegen eine Warnung rausgehauen wird, habe im Bios mal geschaut unter Grenzwert ist 600rpm und der cpu Lüfter hat so ca 588 ist etwa das das Problem? Ohne last dreht der doch eh nicht so hoch bei der Größe oder?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das ist kein Problem, Du kannst den Wert, ab dem eine Warnung ausgegeben werden soll, im BIOS etwas nach unten setzen.


----------



## CombatMedic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

So dann würde ich fast sagen ist der Zusammenbau geglückt 
Ram wird komplett erkannt beide Platten, Lüfter laufen und die Graka hat jetzt auch genug Saft 

Also ist das mit dem Lüfter kein Problem das der ohne viel Rechenleistung nur unter 600 dreht?
Hatte schon die befürchtung das da was nicht stimmt dann hätte ich den ganzen spaß ja nochmal auseinander bauen dürfen.
Habe das jetzt einfach mal auf 500 gestellt, oder was für Werte sollte man denn da nehmen?

Was für Temperaturen sind eigentlich für die CPU ohne Last normal? Die waren eben beim start bei 28 Grad und sind dann als der Rechner etwas gelaufen ist auf 30-31 Grad angestiegen, der Lüfter wurde aber auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Schön, dass jetzt alles läuft 

500rpm ist OK als Wert, ab dem gewarnt werden soll 

Zum Temperaturtest kannst Du Prime95  laufen lassen. 15-20 Minuten reichen da aus, und bis 70°C sind kein Problem für die CPU.


----------



## CombatMedic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Das werde ich dann mal machen wenn morgen der Monitor kommt, den ganzen kram vor dem TV machen ist etwas nervig 

Hat mich nur stark gewundert das der Lüfter recht langsam dreht, ist das denn normal?

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Mainboard ich habe das zwei kleine Schalter drauf einmal TPU und EPU laut der Anleitung sollte sich da das System irgendwie selber den Clockspeed etc. einstellen oder ähnliches.
Habe das jetzt mal auf OFF gelassen, was hat es denn damit auf sich und sollte ich es Aktivieren?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Die beiden Schalter sind einmal zum Energiesparen und einmal zum automatischen Übertakten. Von beiden würde ich die Finger lassen, das Energiespardingens bring nix, und die automatische Übertaktung stellt i.d.R. eine viel zu hohe CPU-Spannung ein


----------



## CombatMedic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ok dann belasse ich es auch dabei, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das dieses Automatikzeug eher nichts bringt.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Ist wohl am besten. Echte Kerle übertakten im BIOS


----------



## CombatMedic (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Hi, hätte noch mal eine Frage und wollte deswegen erstmal keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Habe jetzt meinen Monitor, dann Win installiert und alle Treiber jetzt zieht es in Win seltsame Schlieren wenn ich ein Fenster schnell Bewege ich meine das war noch nicht der Fall bevor ich das CatalystCenter installiert habe.
Hat da jemand einen Rat?
Mein Monitor ist ein 27 WQHD Korea S-IPS Import 
Habe mal ein kurzes Video gemaqcht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yGIiq7Tljo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Schau doch mal im CCC, ob die Bildwiederholungsrate, Auflösung und so korrekt eingestellt ist. Wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen?


----------



## CombatMedic (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Softy auf dich ist verlass 

Also Auflösungh ist 2560x1440 @ 60 Hz hatte ich auch schon überprüft was anderes fällt mir eben nicht ein an was es liegen könnte........mhm


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Kannst Du mal ein anderes Kabel / eine andere Anschlussart ausprobieren?

Ich hatte mal Bildfehler (bei meinem alten Monitor) wegen eines billigen HDMI-Kabels.


----------



## CombatMedic (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Achsop angeschlossen ist es über ein Dual-DVI geht aber auch gar nicht anders bei den Monitoren.
Mhm also ich meine vor der CCC installation war das nicht, sehr seltsam.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Vielleicht mal den Grafiktreiber neu installieren? Und verschiedene Treiberversionen ausprobieren, vielleicht hilft das


----------



## CombatMedic (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für 1000-1400€*

Du könntest den hier mal ausprobieren: AMD Catalyst


----------

